# 2018 Tiguan Retractable Cargo Cover part number?



## 3BEuroSpec (Apr 1, 2009)

Does anyone have or know the 2018 Tiguan retractable cargo cover part number? Thanks.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Surprisingly hard to find on vw parts site, but here it is on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Vesul-Tonneau-Retractable-Security-Volkswagen/dp/B06XFT6N8C


----------



## 3BEuroSpec (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks but I'm looking for the OEM part number, not aftermarket part.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

would it possibly be on the cover itself? i will check tomorrow for a part number.

but oddly enough, my SE did NOT come with that cargo cover. i had the car for a day or two, and noticed it was not there. i went back up to the dealer and told them, they said they would just get it ordered for me. a few days later they were told that not all 2018 Tiguans come with them as standard equipment! i was a little shocked on this, but after looking at a few other Tigs on their lot, only one had the cargo cover. luckily my dealership is pretty cool and they just let me take the cargo cover out of the one on the lot and let me drive away.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> would it possibly be on the cover itself? i will check tomorrow for a part number.
> 
> but oddly enough, my SE did NOT come with that cargo cover. i had the car for a day or two, and noticed it was not there. i went back up to the dealer and told them, they said they would just get it ordered for me. a few days later they were told that not all 2018 Tiguans come with them as standard equipment! i was a little shocked on this, but after looking at a few other Tigs on their lot, only one had the cargo cover. luckily my dealership is pretty cool and they just let me take the cargo cover out of the one on the lot and let me drive away.


Yeah it's only standard on the SEL Premium. So you just got away with a freebie(and denied some SEL Premium owner) heh.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

hahaha
lucky me.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Does yours look just like the one in that Amazon link? Thinking that may actually be OEM.

Looks the same as the one here.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue1udRxpAxQ


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

socialD said:


> Does yours look just like the one in that Amazon link? Thinking that may actually be OEM.
> 
> Looks the same as the one here.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue1udRxpAxQ


yup, mine looks identical to that cover. 

sorry i didnt grab the part number, i was installed christmas lights on my house all day today and now i am prepping to fry a turkey...gotta make the wife happy first!r


----------



## gjamesm105589 (Oct 18, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> yup, mine looks identical to that cover.
> 
> sorry i didnt grab the part number, i was installed christmas lights on my house all day today and now i am prepping to fry a turkey...gotta make the wife happy first!r


Did you check where the cover is stored. That's where mine was when I got the vehicle.


----------



## gtiboost1.8t (May 9, 2002)

I’m the premium guy that didn’t get his lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

gtiboost1.8t said:


> I’m the premium guy that didn’t get his lol


I'm the SE guy who doesn't want one of these. I used to have a Jetta Sportwagen and it came with one of these "cargo covers". In 9 years of ownership, I think I used it twice to cover stuff (just because I had it). However, dozens of times I cursed it because it gets in the way and has to moved and stored somewhere every time you want to fold down the rear seats and haul something large. It spend the last 5 years or so stuck in the corner of my garage because it was (IMHO) more trouble than it was worth. My rear windows are tinted dark enough that whatever is in the rear is pretty much invisible anyway. 

Have Fun!

Don


P.S. To be fair, I should also admit that I rarely carry anything in the back of my car worth stealing (or hiding).


----------



## gjamesm105589 (Oct 18, 2017)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I'm the SE guy who doesn't want one of these. I used to have a Jetta Sportwagen and it came with one of these "cargo covers". In 9 years of ownership, I think I used it twice to cover stuff (just because I had it). However, dozens of times I cursed it because it gets in the way and has to moved and stored somewhere every time you want to fold down the rear seats and haul something large. It spend the last 5 years or so stuck in the corner of my garage because it was (IMHO) more trouble than it was worth. My rear windows are tinted dark enough that whatever is in the rear is pretty much invisible anyway.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> ...


That's why I am glad the Tiguan has a place to store it by the spare tire.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

gjamesm105589 said:


> That's why I am glad the Tiguan has a place to store it by the spare tire.


Yeah, I know. I have a few bungie cords and some other stuff stashed there. I may be weird, but to me, it just sorta represents a solution without a problem. It's just not the sort of thing I choose to spend money on. To each his own.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## 3BEuroSpec (Apr 1, 2009)

Most all oem parts have the numbers on them either part of the plastic parts themselves or a label. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Found a sticker on mine (SEL-P)
5NN.867.871.2RX


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Found a sticker on mine (SEL-P)
> 5NN.867.871.2RX


Wow. I can't believe that VW wants almost $500 for this little cargo cover (online price close to $400).
I'm really glad that I do not want one.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Wow. I can't believe that VW wants almost $500 for this little cargo cover (online price close to $400).
> I'm really glad that I do not want one.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


At that point they will bust your window for the cover and whatever it was covering, haa.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah I think it's pretty redundant with the dark tint anyway myself.


----------



## 3BEuroSpec (Apr 1, 2009)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Found a sticker on mine (SEL-P)
> 5NN.867.871.2RX


Danke :thumbup:


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

*Cargo Cover*

Hi all, I will be picking up an SEL within the week and since VW seems to think that a cargo cover is too much to add to anything but the SEL Premium, I was wondering if anyone had purchased an aftermarket cargo cover for their S, SE, SEL, like I have seen on Amazon? There are a few different ones listed, I was just curious to see/hear anyones experience with this accessory. Thanks for the input.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I saw those Amazon cargo covers. They are certainly less expensive that the OEM VW ones. However, I did not buy one.
I had a Jetta Sportwagen before my Tiguan and it came with one of these cargo covers. It spent 9 years out of the car. It was more trouble than it was worth. It must be removed every time you want to put something tall into the car. Add to this that my back windows are tinted dark. Even without a cargo cover, I cannot see what is in the back of my car. The aftermarket covers may or may not fit into the special storage place for the stock cover. Perhaps someone will buy one and tell us how they fit in that storage place. Anyway, I do not want one more piece of useless stuff taking up space in my garage - because I have no need for it in my car. I am personally glad that my SE did not come with one of these things.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

RASDC said:


> Hi all, I will be picking up an SEL within the week and since VW seems to think that a cargo cover is too much to add to anything but the SEL Premium, I was wondering if anyone had purchased an aftermarket cargo cover for their S, SE, SEL, like I have seen on Amazon? There are a few different ones listed, I was just curious to see/hear anyones experience with this accessory. Thanks for the input.


You can try talking to your sales person maybe he could just take one from another car, it worked for me. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Moreno8903 said:


> You can try talking to your sales person maybe he could just take one from another car, it worked for me. Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this is what i did!
i talked to the sales guy saying my car didnt have it but other Tigs on the lot do...he just grabbed one and installed it in my car and i drove off. 

hahahaha


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> this is what i did!
> i talked to the sales guy saying my car didnt have it but other Tigs on the lot do...he just grabbed one and installed it in my car and i drove off.
> 
> hahahaha


Exactly...plus they way i see it is, you (threat creator) you just bought a car from that sales person so hes getting commission because of you sooooo “you better go to another car and get a fricking cover!!!” Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Moreno8903 said:


> Exactly...plus they way i see it is, you (threat creator) you just bought a car from that sales person so hes getting commission because of you sooooo “you better go to another car and get a fricking cover!!!” Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t understand this “you better go” sense of entitlement. Cargo cover is only standard on SEL-P. On other trims it’s a $200 option which the customer is welcome to negotiate as any other option.

The sales person doesn’t owe customer any items which are not listed on the window sticker. If they give you something for free it’s a perk, not an entitlement. Be thankful the sales person was nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

in my case, i honestly did not know it was an option and neither did the sales rep.
i literally bought the first Tiguan in my city so no one knew this was an option. so when i went in and made a comment on how others had it but not mine, they just grabbed one and gave it to me. 

but i can see your point on the entitlement...i definitely dont like doing that. but hey, if it works it works!


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

*Cargo Cover*

@vw - my comment wasn’t directed at you. I too expected cover would be standard like it was on JSW. 

To keep on topic, we bought Vessul cover from amazon. Fits into intended position just fine. Also fits into the storage cubby under trunk area carpet. 

It may be making some racket due to internal springs, but I haven’t verified it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

i just sold my 2003 passat wagon which included the cargo cover, it sat in my garage for 14 yrs collectiing dust, I never used it once. besides it rattled when in place, and we all know how vw owners on VW vortex are about rattles!....
looking into a tiquan and could care less about the cargo cover, but that's just me


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i like it because it is an added security for anyone wanting to see if anything is in the back of my vehicle....


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

yes I forget in some places that is an issue. 
here not so much in you are not a tourist, the tourist get hit at some of the beaches they have to hike into, or it's away from the parking lot. sitting targets

all the best with your new ride, 
I'm trying to locate one that was built after the rattle crisis


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad mine didnt come with one. When I got my 2012 Tig, the first things to go into a box at the top shelf in the garage were; intake parts, carpet floor mats and trunk liner, and cargo cover. I got 8k on my trade in because it was like brand new after I took the mud mats and liner out, put the cargo cover in, and put the OEM intake back in! The bad thing about the new cargo cover is you cant really put anything on top of it. Its soft leather so it just gives in if you toss anything heavier than a jacket back there when its closed.


----------



## DougBaughman (Apr 28, 2018)

*Amazon vs OEM cargo cover*

I've really appreciated the cargo cover in my past VW wagons and hatches and was very dismayed to find my new Tiguan (SE) did not include a cargo cover. I bought one from Amazon for about $80. Its OK, but clearly not as nice as the OEM. The biggest difference I see is the rigid end where the pull handle is. On the Amazon model it always droops down into the cargo area, blocking access. The OEM stays horizontal when retracted and holds a nice 45 degree angle when extended.

So, I'm torn. I certainly wouldn't mind paying more for the OEM, I'd be fine if the price were in the $200-$300 range, but at $500 ouch!


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

*Cargo Cover*



JenSnyder1083 said:


> Found a sticker on mine (SEL-P)
> 5NN.867.871.2RX


Thank you Jen!!

Cindy


----------



## Jovian (Aug 29, 2006)

Purchased the amazon one for the girls Tig, it works/fits great! Really does look like its the OEM. Probably the manufacture. For 1/4th the price im happy.


----------



## Jdmass (Oct 17, 2017)

mauislick said:


> i just sold my 2003 passat wagon which included the cargo cover, it sat in my garage for 14 yrs collectiing dust, I never used it once. besides it rattled when in place, and we all know how vw owners on VW vortex are about rattles!....
> looking into a tiquan and could care less about the cargo cover, but that's just me


I had two BMW X3s both with cargo covers and they too gathered dust in my garage. They always seemed to be in the way when they were in the car. As a matter of fact, when I turned in one of the cars at lease end, I forgot to include the cargo cover. Dealer never mentioned it and even when I told them I could drop it off, they didn't care. I ended up bringing it to the dump.


----------



## Jdmass (Oct 17, 2017)

Completely agree. I had two BMW X3s both with cargo covers. They spent most of the time in the garage because they always seemed to be in the way and were a nuisance to use. When I turned in one of the X3s at lease end, I forgot to bring the cargo cover. Dealer never noticed and when I found it in the garage and offered to bring it to them, they said don't bother. I ended up bringing it to the dump.


----------



## DougBaughman (Apr 28, 2018)

*Available at 1stVwParts*

The cargo cover is available from 1st VW Parts for $354 (still expensive but better than the MSRP of $492) Here's the link: 1stvwparts.com/oemparts/volkswagen/blind_5NN8678712RX.html


----------



## mikekim1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Does anyone have a photograph of where this cargo cover is stored in the vehicle? I have 3rd row seats SEL-Prem and wondering where my cover is.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

mikekim1 said:


> Does anyone have a photograph of where this cargo cover is stored in the vehicle? I have 3rd row seats SEL-Prem and wondering where my cover is.





socialD said:


> 33:45 in this vid shows where it stows.


this might help you.


----------



## mikekim1 (Oct 17, 2017)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> this might help you.


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

Called local VW dealer that list cover available for order for, so far, the best price - $320. I was told that this part is available in Canada only. Hmmmm...... Why offer it online? Other dealers list it as available for an order too.

https://www.pohankavwparts.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-blind-5nn8678712rx

EDIT: called another dealer. I was told my car (Tiguan SE) does not have mounting brackets for this cargo cover (5NN-867-871-2RX) and that VW still did not come with cargo cover for my car. 



What does community think? Is Tiguan in SE trim any different from cars that come with this cargo cover?


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Tarik said:


> Called local VW dealer that list cover available for order for, so far, the best price - $320. I was told that this part is available in Canada only. Hmmmm...... Why offer it online? Other dealers list it as available for an order too.
> 
> https://www.pohankavwparts.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-blind-5nn8678712rx
> 
> ...


the mounting points are there... they are molded into the plastics in the trunk area, just indentations, no brackets/hardware needed.... i cant see them not being in your specific car, as we have a S 4-mo with no third row, and the armrest indentations are there for the 3rd row along with the mounting points for the cargo cover

order the $98 one off amazon... honestly i cant see paying $320+ for something as simple as a cargo cover... but if you must have OEM.....


heck, theres one for $80 on amazon now... 

https://www.amazon.com/kaungka-Carg...-spons&keywords=2018+tiguan+cargo+cover&psc=1


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

I am aware of third party parts on amazon. However, I plan to keep the car long time and prefer the OEM part. Just trying to figure out if parts guys are clueless --- stating that part is not available and also does not fit my car.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Tarik said:


> Just trying to figure out if parts guys are clueless --- stating that part is not available and also does not fit my car.


either thats true (as with most monkeys at the parts counter it most likely is the case) ... or they are down right just lazy... 

ECS Tuning has it based of the part number...... $423 


https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/blind/5nn8678712rx/


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Tarik said:


> I am aware of third party parts on amazon. However, I plan to keep the car long time and prefer the OEM part. Just trying to figure out if parts guys are clueless --- stating that part is not available and also does not fit my car.


It's right there in the brochure as an option for all trims.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm driving an SE right now on a loaner (my SEL-P 4motion is in the shop) - confirmed the molding is there in the back area for the cargo cover. This one doesn't have the cargo cover, but I could easily insert mine in the available slots.


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

Thank you all for responses. I am amazed how clueless the dealers are. The gent from 1stvwparts told me the 5NN8678712RX cover does not fit my car (based on VIN). I do blame VW for this, but delaers have no common sense.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just picked up my Tiguan SE. It came with a cover stowed in the back. FWIW It was listed on the window sticker as a $200 option. Weird that there are oem covers for different prices? I wonder if its any different than the $400 oem one on ECS.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

alangjames said:


> I just picked up my Tiguan SE. It came with a cover stowed in the back. FWIW It was listed on the window sticker as a $200 option. Weird that there are oem covers for different prices? I wonder if its any different than the $400 oem one on ECS.


Or the dealer threw in that Amazon one and marked it up?


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

socialD said:


> Or the dealer threw in that Amazon one and marked it up?


I would hope thats not the case...its my understanding that most of these options came with the car from the factory, hence why they are on the window sticker, which documents the vehicle's sale from the factory to the dealership. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

I see a different part number listed on VW.com

5NN061167ZRX

MSRP of $180

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__Tiguan/Privacy-Cover/75432987/5NN061167ZRX.html


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

Shawn O said:


> I see a different part number listed on VW.com
> 
> 5NN061167ZRX
> 
> ...


When the 2018 Tig first came out, you could not purchase the cargo cover from VW and the only way we got the part number is from owners who looked at their covers. Last fall VW started offering the cargo cover on the website with a different part number and a about half the price. Not sure if it has any changes for the original cover

Cindy


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

cjconover said:


> When the 2018 Tig first came out, you could not purchase the cargo cover from VW and the only way we got the part number is from owners who looked at their covers. Last fall VW started offering the cargo cover on the website with a different part number and a about half the price. Not sure if it has any changes for the original cover
> 
> Cindy


VW probably started buying the covers from the same Chinese vendors that sell them on AliBaba. I bought mine there and it looks (and fits) exactly like the OEM one.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I bought this one off of Ebay. It covers the gap between the seat back even with the seats moved forward a couple of inches. It held up well on our 3 week road trip and the extra coverage was great as we carried a ton of stuff with us on the trip. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/323200789057


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

Our 2005 Touareg came with one that I like a lot. The Tiguan OEM looks a lot like it with no folding end by the handle, unless I am looking at it wrong. the after market ones look like they have a fold on the handle side.


----------

